# Fans/cpu cooler with Antec 300 case



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

My Setup:
Antect 300 case
3.2 Quad Core amd
5850 gpu
750tx corsair psu
2x2 g.skill ram


When i first turn on my PC, my bios temps start at 36 and go to 43 degrees C.... After 2 hours of gaming I restart and bios temps do the same thing....shouldnt they be way higher?

Anyways, My antec came with 3 fans... 2 front which are intake, rear and top are exhaust...and i dont have anything in the side-just an empty space for a fan...would you add a new fan, cpu cooler, or what for the temps im getting?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You shouldn't worry about low temps. Low temps are good. When you shut down and restart your computer, your CPU has quite a bit of time to cool down, especially if you have an efficient heatsink/fan combination. If you want accurate temperatures while your CPU is under load, you will need a monitoring interface (Like Everest) or an infrared thermomitor to take temps while the CPU is under load.


----------



## pcshootshed (Oct 22, 2009)

I will downlaod Everest to see what the temps read. Also, how can I determine my GPU temps as I have a bottom mounted Power Supply with the fan that points up directly toward my Radeon 5850....

I use all the stock fans which are set at low speed (I can choose low, med, high).... Maybe i will try to set some exhaust fans at medium to see how it performs...

Also, if i were to get a CPU Cooler, what would you go with? or is Liquid Cooling a better choice for me?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The power supply fan draws air out of the case. The GPU has temperature diodes on board and everest can read them.

Set your exhaust fans at medium and keep your intake fans on low. You want to keep a slight negative pressure inside the case in order to draw cool air in from the vents and prevent warm air pooling. If you have an adjustable fan controller, as I do, you could keep your fans on low for normal use and kick them up for when you are gaming.

If you wanted an aftermarket CPU cooler, you should go with an efficient heatsink. Liquid cooling is not neccessary except under extreme overclocking. Even then, high end heatsinks have similar performance. I prefer the GeminII and GeminIIs from CoolerMaster, but that is my opinion.


----------

